# railfanning videos with quadcopter



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aKHZ6O2NQ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw4ZFEW01Lk

National Train Day @ Portland Union Station 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTIa6Vy-4_0


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder if this is considered trespassing?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Then planes can't fly over?


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Planes have authority through the FAA and have a minimum distance from the ground that they can fly over unless landing or taking off. These drones are private and so far unregulated. Just saying with how the RR's are about people being on their property. I bet this would make a great topic of conversion with a Railroad Police Officer. I could see this not being a huge issue out away from the yard, say over a single track, but here where this guy is video, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Right now there's a whole lot of loopholes/Gray area on that topic. How I understand it it's not trespassing because I'm not touching the private property grounds. FAA only regulates from 1000 feet above. But drones of been a hot topic on laws what you can and can't do with them.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

My understanding, bases on a recent event in downtown KC, that in Missouri, they cannot fly above 50 feet, and must be within site of the operator. Obviously, everyplace is going to be different.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen aerial videos of some structure fires, and I mean to tell you, drones could be absolutely invaluable to commanders at a scene. For them to have the opportunity of looking down on a situation could save lives and property. Also consider law enforcement at a SWAT scene, or EMS and fire rescue at some of these major multi-vehicle crashes. To get an overview, again, could save lives.

I realize that they could/should/would be regulated, but being public safety agencies, I would hope they would be given some leeway for operations. A really skilled operator can accomplish amazing views with those things!!


----------

